# Griffin Survivor Extreme iPad 2 Case



## soggybottomboy (Jul 23, 2012)

This was a birthday present I received a couple weeks. Now after having it for a few weeks. Here is my review of the product. Very Cool! Sit back, watch, and enjoy!


Link to product on Amazon.com


----------

